# Morganville Vampire Series by Rachel Caine



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

So my Mom and Dad sent me a $40 e-gift card for Amazon. I was able to order the whole series. I just started the first book (Glass Houses) and I really like it so far. Has anyone read the series? Did you like it?


----------



## Tana928 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes I've read it and I did really like it.  I've sort of moved on to more "adult" paranormal romance, but it is a good series.


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

I am reading it now.  I think I am on book 3 or 4.  I really like it so far.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Haven't heard of it but thanks for the heads up, I'll check it out.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I really liked it--but got very tired of the cliff-hanger endings.  It's great that you have the whole set so you don't have to worry about those endings...they drove me nuts and caused me to put off reading anymore because I didn't have all of them and didn't want to be left hanging...


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> I really liked it--but got very tired of the cliff-hanger endings. It's great that you have the whole set so you don't have to worry about those endings...they drove me nuts and caused me to put off reading anymore because I didn't have all of them and didn't want to be left hanging...


That's why I won't start a series unless I have all of them. I just finished the Vampire Academy Series and now have to wait for the 5th book to come out in May.


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

Man, I'm flying through this series. I love it! On the 3rd book.


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

Ooh me too.  I am half way through book 5.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I love vampire series


----------



## luvmyBOB (Jan 7, 2010)

Because of this thread I started  Glass House and I am enjoying it.  I am sure that I will be if for the long haul with this series.  Any other recommendations for series like this?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> I really liked it--but got very tired of the cliff-hanger endings. It's great that you have the whole set so you don't have to worry about those endings...they drove me nuts and caused me to put off reading anymore because I didn't have all of them and didn't want to be left hanging...


Don't go near her Weather Warden series then. It's a terrific set of books--a lot of Dresden Files fans had recommended them to me. But yeesh. I'd get to the end of a book and rant for hours about where she opted to leave things. There were a couple of times in the currently 8 book set that I swore I wouldn't continue any further because I didn't want to deal with ANOTHER apocalyptic event and ANOTHER cliffhanger ending.

Still, I kept going. LOL I *really* love the characters in that series. The author, I could cheerfully strangle at times. But the characters made it worth it.

Book 9 is out in August, and yes, book 8 was a bit of a cliffhanger, but not quite as bad as some of the earlier books. At least I'm not tearing my hair out at having to wait that long to see what happens next!


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

luvmyBOB said:


> Because of this thread I started Glass House and I am enjoying it. I am sure that I will be if for the long haul with this series. Any other recommendations for series like this?


There's also the Vampire Academy Series by Richelle Mead and I'm also going to be starting the Weather Warden series by Rachel Caine.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I just started this series yesterday and I have to say I am really enjoying it. I am already on book two.


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

MLPMom said:


> I just started this series yesterday and I have to say I am really enjoying it. I am already on book two.


I just started book 5 and I'm still loving it. I'm sad to think I only have a few more left and then have to wait till May.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

What is the series about if you don't mind me asking. Thanks.


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

Jenni said:


> What is the series about if you don't mind me asking. Thanks.


Hi Jenni-
Here's the editorial review from Amazon of the 1st book from the series...The Glass House










Grade 9 Up-College should be an exciting time, but for brainy 16-year-old Claire Danvers that's too mild a word. Due to advanced placement, Claire can start college early, but her parents refuse to allow her to go to the distant Ivy League school of her dreams. She goes to Texas Prairie University where she is tormented by the popular girls-but that's the least of her worries. Morganville, home of the university, is also home to vampires and vampire hunters. Claire finds protection from the horrors of the town in the Glass House with three fellow outcasts, Goth girl Eve, rebellious Shane, and Michael, who disappears during the day. Claire falls for Shane and would do anything to protect her friends, including facing down bloodthirsty vampires and dangerous bikers. Rachel Caine's first two books (Penguin, 2006, 2007) in the series flesh out the characters and the setting, allowing listeners to really visualize the town. These suspenseful titles are filled with violence, language, and sensual situations. Cynthia Holloway's narration has a supernatural quality that is perfectly suited to the story, and she does a nice job of switching between characters and capturing the changes in Claire as she grows more mature and confident. Older teens will fall under Caine's spell as she weaves together scary moments with romantic situations, which are at times overly descriptive, but not graphic. Those looking for books like Twilight, but with more bite, will enjoy this series.-Sarah Flood, Breckinridge County Public Library, Hardinsburg, KY


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

I highly recommend the series.  It is very addictive.


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

Starting book # 7 and I'm loving it! I'm sad though after this one I have to wait till May for book # 8:-(


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Don't go near her Weather Warden series then. It's a terrific set of books--a lot of Dresden Files fans had recommended them to me. But yeesh. I'd get to the end of a book and rant for hours about where she opted to leave things. There were a couple of times in the currently 8 book set that I swore I wouldn't continue any further because I didn't want to deal with ANOTHER apocalyptic event and ANOTHER cliffhanger ending.
> 
> Still, I kept going. LOL I *really* love the characters in that series. The author, I could cheerfully strangle at times. But the characters made it worth it.
> 
> Book 9 is out in August, and yes, book 8 was a bit of a cliffhanger, but not quite as bad as some of the earlier books. At least I'm not tearing my hair out at having to wait that long to see what happens next!


Too late...I read the first one in that series too!!! I liked it, but yeah, I hated the ending. I own the second book, but have refused to pick it up. I actually liked the Morganville series better (characters). I don't think I"ll be taking on another of her books for a long while. I avoid Scott Westerfelds books too for the same reason. I LOVED "Uglies" but it ended on that darn cliffhanger...


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

Ok, all finished! I love this series!! But the way Book 7 ended I'm okay waiting another couple months for the next one. It left me hanging but not too crazy!


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I already pre-ordered the book, lol, I haven't even finished the series yet! 

I started too many series at one time I think. I am just now finished the Percy Jackson (Olympian) series and then I think I will read a couple more in this series. I didn't want to finish them all and then have to wait a few months for the next one (I hate that!).

I am so glad that you liked them and that the cliff hanger at the end of the last one wasn't too bad.


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

I am with you.  I am anxiously awaiting the next book. This is such a great series.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> Too late...I read the first one in that series too!!! I liked it, but yeah, I hated the ending. I own the second book, but have refused to pick it up. I actually liked the Morganville series better (characters). I don't think I"ll be taking on another of her books for a long while. I avoid Scott Westerfelds books too for the same reason. I LOVED "Uglies" but it ended on that darn cliffhanger...


I can't remember which of the Weather Warden books drove me completely ballistic. I know there were several points where I was ready to throw in the towel. I'd have to go back and look, but I **think** it was number 6 that pushed me completely over the edge. I was ranting for hours after that cliffhanger...and mind you, I already HAD the next book downloaded. I was just too PO'd to actually read it!

But after a good night's sleep, I picked up the next book and ran from there to the end of the latest one. David's just too yummy to miss. LOL And for some reason, the last cliffhanger--and of course it was yet ANOTHER one--didn't hit me with too much impact. Maybe I'd become immune to them by then, I don't know. Still, it left me in a place where I just kind of went, yeah, okay, next book's out in August, I can live with this until then.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

BlueEyedMum said:


> So my Mom and Dad sent me a $40 e-gift card for Amazon. I was able to order the whole series. I just started the first book (Glass Houses) and I really like it so far. Has anyone read the series? Did you like it?


great series


----------



## CarlBullock (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't often bump dead topics but I just had to say that I read glass houses after a friend recommended it and was royally p***** about the ending  and I swore that I wasn't going to read the second book even though I'd already bought it and had it sitting on my kindle  of course I caved within 2hrs and finished it a little while ago  I've just bought the 3rd book and will be moving onto that in the next few days  I have to admit though I'm a bit bored of the helpless human show  why can't the humans ever be scary?


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Don't go near her Weather Warden series then. It's a terrific set of books--a lot of Dresden Files fans had recommended them to me. But yeesh. I'd get to the end of a book and rant for hours about where she opted to leave things. There were a couple of times in the currently 8 book set that I swore I wouldn't continue any further because I didn't want to deal with ANOTHER apocalyptic event and ANOTHER cliffhanger ending.
> 
> Still, I kept going. LOL I *really* love the characters in that series. The author, I could cheerfully strangle at times. But the characters made it worth it.
> 
> Book 9 is out in August, and yes, book 8 was a bit of a cliffhanger, but not quite as bad as some of the earlier books. At least I'm not tearing my hair out at having to wait that long to see what happens next!


Oh, I tried the Weather Warden books and yes, Got annoyed right after the first book. I opted not to continue rather that be dragged kicking and screaming through the series. But...I do own book 2 in case I change my mind...


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

CarlBullock said:


> I don't often bump dead topics but I just had to say that I read glass houses after a friend recommended it and was royally p***** about the ending  and I swore that I wasn't going to read the second book even though I'd already bought it and had it sitting on my kindle  of course I caved within 2hrs and finished it a little while ago  I've just bought the 3rd book and will be moving onto that in the next few days  I have to admit though I'm a bit bored of the helpless human show  why can't the humans ever be scary?


Totally agree about the scary humans!!! I love it when the humans have an edge!!!!!!


----------

